# BNR Spring Sale 03/21-04/15- Trifecta 20% OFF



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

We've sold a TON of these to 1.4T guys this sale. Thanks for all your business!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I was pricing out the e85 upgrade and i didn't notice a 20% off discount. Still $335


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Jnoobs said:


> I was pricing out the e85 upgrade and i didn't notice a 20% off discount. Still $335


Its only for the trifecta tunes.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Isn't the e85 a trifecta tune? Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Jnoobs said:


> Isn't the e85 a trifecta tune? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Oh yea I thought you meant the injectors my bad.lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

The E85 kit includes the UPGRADE to your current tune- those upgrades aren't on sale.. PM me if you are serious about buying an E85 kit and I'll work with you.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## tturner920 (Mar 16, 2013)

Ordered my tune on April 1st. Got the tune email, waiting on the cable. Can't wait, any updates when the cables may ship out?


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

I also ordered my tune on April 1st - it is like waiting for Christmas haha. I will be checking the mail tonight. It would be sweet if I can get the tune before the weekend so I can spend the weekend cruising!


----------



## ShowCar (Aug 29, 2011)

Order placed today. Thanks!


----------



## ShowCar (Aug 29, 2011)

Havent gotten my tune yet and I was wondering how long it normally takes? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

If you ordered it a few days ago you'll have it this weekend. It backs up a bit when we have sales like this because of a huge number of sales


----------



## ShowCar (Aug 29, 2011)

Ordered on April 8th. Thanks!


----------



## k8busa (Apr 12, 2013)

Just bought a new 2013 ltz last night and placed my order today ccasion14:


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Ordered my tune March 29th, 'shipped' April 3rd and still havent received it. Ive tried email and numerous phone calls, still cant get ahold of BNR. Whats the deal?


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

LunaticConcepts said:


> Ordered my tune March 29th, 'shipped' April 3rd and still havent received it. Ive tried email and numerous phone calls, still cant get ahold of BNR. Whats the deal?


I ordered mine April 12th, I sent a pm to Jerry and no reply. I assume they are busy with all the orders placed during the sale period.


----------



## ShowCar (Aug 29, 2011)

I ordered mine on April 8th. No email response or returned phone calls.


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Turns out the budget tune requires the cable, would be nice to have that indicated on the product description. If you ordered the budget tune, your tune is in a follow-up email shortly after placing the order.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Ordered the 12th nothing yet. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

LunaticConcepts said:


> Turns out the budget tune requires the cable, would be nice to have that indicated on the product description. If you ordered the budget tune, your tune is in a follow-up email shortly after placing the order.


Well duh. How else would you download it into the car? Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

It allows you to purchase it without the cable because:
1. You may already own one (this is my 3rd tune from Trifecta)
2. You may know someone locally who has a cable


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

I ordered April 1st and I am still waiting. According to US postal services my cable is still in Florida. A little confused with this as it has been 16 days since I placed my order. I am practicing being patient as I know with sale items and new products BNR are busy. I am hoping for a update with my tracking number so I at least know the cable is on its way.


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> Well duh. How else would you download it into the car? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


What I figured is it would just be a little device with the tune on it and flash it, like most other mail order tunes. 

Honestly im used to firing my laptop up and plugging into my ecu on other cars and tuning on the fly. 

Either way it would be nice if BNR would indicate that you still need the cable with the budget tune. Just my two cents.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Understandable but if you read other threads about these tunes on here we all have indicated the need of the cable. With a budget tune I would recommend just renting the cable since you can't datalog. If you have the premium tune than I recommend buying the cable since you have access to doing datalogs


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Hmm not to start a issue but they have my $ and I have received zero communication along with other members. 

Jerry hasn't been on since the 15th, hopefully we will start getting communication soon.


----------



## OH2LTRS (Apr 10, 2013)

Maybe he's buried with orders from this sale and trying to get them processed? An email with an approximate delivery date would be good, though.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes we've just been extremely busy with all the orders plus trying to set up group buys for things like the VG shark fins. I have ordered all tunes from trifecta and they sent them to me last night so expect your tunes today most likely. Although I am still waiting on 23 tunes to come in so you may be in that next batch. This is common behavior when we do a sale like this as we sell hundreds of tunes in a very short amount of time


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for the update Jerry!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Just loaded my tune, very nice! I've sent 2 data logs. It feels pretty good now. Can't wait to see how it feels tune corrected. And hopefully on my morning commute tomorrow, I get better gas mileage than he is getting. Says his Eco 6MT is only getting in the low 30s. He data logged and is waiting on his second tune. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Just drive my 55 mile trip to work, 47.7 average and 49.3 high with the tune. Feels pretty good. It stumbles lightly and when I started it this morning, it had a little rough idle until kick down. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> Just drive my 55 mile trip to work, 47.7 average and 49.3 high with the tune. Feels pretty good. It stumbles lightly and when I started it this morning, it had a little rough idle until kick down.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


That's a pretty impressive result, Howe the tune now after a few days?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

The tune is doing really good. I need to check my plug gap. It wants to fall on its face with the tune in Eco mode. I am still waiting on my data logged tune to get back to me. See how it does then. But the boost comes on really strong almost instantly now, and the 2nd gear stall I used to get trying to pull from 1,200 rpm is gone. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## k8busa (Apr 12, 2013)

How long does it take to get the tune file ? I just got the cable but still no tune ?


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

k8busa said:


> How long does it take to get the tune file ? I just got the cable but still no tune ?


I got my cable as well and sent out my TCM code. I am currently waiting for my tune as well. I am hoping it is sooner than later =)


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey, I bought the tune a few weeks ago. I have yet to receive it, my car is in the middle of a Lemon Law Case. Am I able to cancel/return my tune since I haven't received it yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes you need to email us


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## gula47 (Feb 25, 2013)

****, I missed the sale. Let me know if you are going to run another one.


Thanks
Darrick


----------



## lettschill32811 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes I wanna know know when the next sale is too!!


----------



## tcbracing (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm interested as well. GM bonus money burning a hole in my pocket ;-)


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Ahhh it's a resurrection!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

I was excited until I seen when the 1st post was made


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

A little sad now


----------



## StreetThisECO (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm ready for their to be another spring sale! I have the cable and have two family members with tunes already. We just bought another Cruze and it is begging for a new tune 


Any word on a new sale soon??


----------



## underwood032 (Mar 4, 2014)

Trifecta Tune 2011-2014 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4L Turbo

$315.00 isn't a sale?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ahhhh, I thought it said VTuner tunes 20% off....lol


----------

